# Cyprus in December



## Popsicle65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi all,
My wife and I are coming out to Cyprus on December 15th this year for two weeks. We have been researching in depth as we hope to move there in October 2018 permanently.

We are going to visit the following locations and were hoping that we could speak to expats who reside in the villages that we intend to visit to give us the pros and cons in their experience.

The villages we are looking into are :-

Peyia/Chloraka , Neo Chorio ,Tala , Tsada , Polemi , Koli , Stroumpi , Kathikas , Emba and Kallepia.

Any help or advice would be most helpful or anyone willing to meet up for a coffee etc in any of the above would be great.

Cheers,
Popsicle65


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry to see nobody acknowledged your post -the folk in The Peoples Republic of West Paphos are usually very attentive! Perhaps you have received some private messages? If not, it may be time for a polite reminder?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you for the reminder Ben

Popsicle what sort of thing would like people to tell you about these locations?

I wonder why Koili is on your list? It is not a very nice village. The main village is very tatty , very narrow winding streets and the surrounding newer parts are very haphazard and unattractive. 

Tsada is a lovely old village with fabulous views down to the coast if you on the outskirts. Can get very cold and gets some snow in the winter but is out of the humidity zone so more bearable in the summer than lower areas. The main thing I always hated about Tsada was that awful hill up the Polis it but now that a decent road has been put across the Minthis hills golf course you can avoid that hill with all the slow lorries and enjoy a nice drive with lovely views through the golf course.

Neo Chorio seems out of place on your list as it is in the Polis area, quite remote in many ways. However a beautiful area.

Peyia and Tsada are both very popular with expats so if what you are looking for is somewhere that you can make lots of new friends then they are ideal.

Emba, I personally don't like it but it is close to Paphos and there are plenty of shops etc nearby.

Kathikas, quite remote, freezing in the winter and very strong winds coming off the Akamas. But a nice village and the locals seem friendly.

Polemi is friendly village with shops and restaurants and quite a few Brits living there.

Stroumbi is about midway between Paphos and Polis, so handy if you want to be able to access them both easily. Not particularly attractive though.

Kallepia is close to Tsada, has a couple of nice Tavernas and again easier to get to now that we have the road across the golf course.

Hopefully some members who live in these villages will give you more information about them.


----------



## Popsicle65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow that was alot of information thanks Veronica as this has reduced our "list" of villages due to your local knowledge and information. That said and done we would always take a look at them just probably not in as much detail as we were anticipating but a massive thank you for all that.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anything else you want to know just ask


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Always remember that one persons oppinion does not paint a TRUE picture.

We live in Chloraka and love it. Your idea to explore and have chats with people is the best way forward.


----------

